
This Physics Pioneer Walked Away from It All (2016) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/38/noise/this-physics-pioneer-walked-away-from-it-all
======
okket
Not about Majorana
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ettore_Majorana#Disappearance_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ettore_Majorana#Disappearance_at_sea_and_suggested_explanations)

I really like the subtitle "Why Fotini Markopoulou traded quantum gravity for
industrial design" much better than this SEO/clickbait title, also to avoid
confusion.

------
telltruth
I would have loved this reporter to have dig to through counter arguments for
the value of Fotini's ideas. Quantum physics is full of crackpots these days
and people are churning out theories which have little connection to be
relevant. It's obvious that many of Fotini's peers thought of her theory in
this way.

~~~
anonytrary
Fun tangent: This website[0] generates random crackpot-y phrases using
buzzwords from various fields (specifically from things that Deepak Chopra has
said). If you play around with it long enough you'll stumble upon a randomly
generated phrase about quantum reality, or some such gobbledegook.

[0] [http://wisdomofchopra.com/](http://wisdomofchopra.com/)

------
emmelaich
Reminds me a little of the surfer physicist

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antony_Garrett_Lisi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antony_Garrett_Lisi)

------
eigenspace
I’ve often wondered if I’ll end up doing something similar one day. It’s kinda
scary to think about how integral the word ‘physicist’ is to my personal
identity.

~~~
bobowzki
Our job is often an important part of our identity. I'm a doctor but work part
time in electrical engineering. I'd be hard pressed to leave medicine
completely and I suspect it's much because "I'm a doctor".

------
8bitsrule
Reminded me of Bourne's last line of the trilogy ... "Look at us. Look at what
they make you give."

